# Scorpiove's picture thread!



## Scorpiove (Mar 19, 2006)

Just want to have some fun showing off some of my children .  These first three pics are of my _C. crawshayi_.  It isn't been sexed and doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## jwasted (Mar 19, 2006)

T looks nice how big is it?


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, maybe about 2 1/2".  maybe a tad bigger.  I'll be getting more pictures of my other children later.


----------



## common spider (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice looking T.


:clap:


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks common_spider ,  I love my camera but I wish I knew how to take good pics with it.  I noticed if I want to get a good pic I have to make sure its real bright.  Does anyone know if shutter speed has anything to do with?  If I try to use flash it washes everything out.  Would shutter speed affect that?  Well anyways here is my adult female _P. murinus_ "obt".  Her name is Ganondorf .


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 20, 2006)

*My pride and joy*

Here is my favorite one.  Yes she is my Rose Hair, her name is Hagrid.  I love this one to death.  I love them all but this is my pride and joy !  Just noticed my camera detects when I'm holding it sideways and automatically flips the pic for me!  thats exactly what happened to the first pic.  Hopefully I can get better at taking pics.

Edit: If you are wonding about the weird dots on the carapace its where ants got her .  I came home from work one day and found that my A. avic was dead and was covered in ants.  I guess the ants didn't take long to smell her and invaded its tank.  Well my A. avics tank was one shelf above Hagrid's and they decided to invade her tank for the heck of it I guess.  Luckily Hagrid was standing on her tippy toes and she didn't seem to get hurt to badly.  But there were these weird mini blotches on the carapace.   Guess she got bit.  Its been a long while since then and she is doing great.  Infact she should molt with in the next few months.


----------



## Endora (Mar 20, 2006)

my pride and joy is my Rose Hair too. she is still samall but yours is very beautiful.  Your C. crawshayi is really nice too.


----------



## jwasted (Mar 20, 2006)

They are all really nice looking  Nice group of T's you have there.


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone . The next three are for my female (adult?) _B. smithi_.  I named her Osiris after the egyptian god of the same name.


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice spiders.  The only thing wrong may be the C. crawshayi's ability to burrow in that substrate.  I could be wrong, but thats just IME.  Keep up the addiction


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 20, 2006)

Fierce Deity said:
			
		

> Very nice spiders.  The only thing wrong may be the C. crawshayi's ability to burrow in that substrate.  I could be wrong, but thats just IME.  Keep up the addiction


Thanks . Yeah I was wondering the same thing.  I made a burrow which it used for awhile but didn't extend so that was weird but now I added more substrate its a little different.  Its just about the same though.  I made a gaping hole in the middle of the substrate, hopefully it notices and uses it.  Maybe I should go with some other type of substrate?  Would vermiculite do well?  Or what about peatmoss.  I have never used these and I often wonder.

Here is my other rose hair.  This is the one that tagged my mom .  Both made it out fine though .  This one I actually don't know the sex of, I have tried scanning the bottom and its to dark to see also taking a good pic of the under side proved to be hard.  This one's name is Ocelot inspired by revolver ocelot from the metal gear solid games.  This one isn't as big as Hagrid either.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 20, 2006)

man a rosehair bit your mom?! haha
pics look great btw


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 20, 2006)

*Very Nice collection*

*Very nice collection you have there Scorpiove.  I absolutely love that C. crawshayi, :drool:  I've never seen one before (but I'm relatively new to the hobby - only 2 yrs with the last year being the most involved - it started as my fiance's hobby and I grew into it lol).  I really love the colour of that one and it just got added to my "wish list" lol  .  

Your B. smithi is beautiful too, my fiance has one that just molted and it has about a 3" leg span right now - it molted out into grey and peach - I kinda wish it would stay those colours lol, but that was most likely just hours after molting as the fangs were still white.  My fiance is dying for it to grow so it looks like urs.  Keep up the additions to ur pic thread, I look forward to seeing more.

Take care,

Rosana
BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice T's!! I love the C.crawshayi :drool:


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone, all I have to take pictures of now are slings, I hope they start growing I wanna get some good pics of them .  As for my mom getting bit she was sitting on the couch and my rose hair's tank was having trouble drying out and had some fuzzy mold.  Or something like that hmm I have another thread on here with a better description but yeah I had her hold it while I was cleaning hte tank and I heard a scream.  Apparently there was a vibration from the movie they were watching or something (surround sound).  Thats all I could think of at the time.

Oh and don't worry BedroomEyzOfBlu your fiance won't have to wait long to have a B. smithi the size of mine.  I had mine since it was a sling and didn't take long for it to get big at all.   More pics soon!


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 23, 2006)

*Finally got pics of my slings.*

keep in mind that its hard to get pics of slings and not every photo looks good but some do look good I think.  First off lets start with two pics of my _A. versicolor_ 













The next two are of my _A. geniculata_.













Unfortunately I couldn't get any real good pics of my _B. albopilosum_, so I only included one pic.







The next two are of my _B. ruhnaui_.













The next pic is of my _C. bechuanicus_.







The next three are of my _C. brachycephalus_.



















The next 3 are of my _C. marshalli_.



















The next one is a _G. aureostriata_ I got from a local pet store.







The next two pics are of a _G. aureostriata_ I got online.













The next to are of my _L. parahybana_.













The next two are of my _N. chromatus_.













This next one is of my _N. coloratovillosus_.  I named this one Tchaikovsky.  







The next 3 are of one my _P. chordatus_ (mustard color form) slings.  I named it Donkey kong .



















The next two are of my other _P. chordatus_ sling, I believe this one is also a mustard color form.  I'm not sure though.  This one I named Snape.













The next two are of my _P. lugardi_.













The next three are of my _P. murinus_ (usambara).







I thought this one was funny it was having trouble running through my forest of hairs.












Next two are of my _P. pulcher_













Next pic is of one of two of my _T. blondi_ slings.







The last two pics are of my other _T. blondi_ sling which is a little bigger than the other. 













Thanks for looking


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 23, 2006)

nice pictures.  did some of those run onto your hand? or did you pick them all up?  my murinus' look to be a similar size and freak out and hide when i touch the lid almost every time...and if touching the lid doesn't get them, starting to open it does.  

wheres the pokie sling?


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 23, 2006)

And that's why I prefer to buy all my tarantulas as slings. They are just so darned cute! 
Great pictures, thanks for sharing those.:clap:


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 23, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> nice pictures.  did some of those run onto your hand? or did you pick them all up?  my murinus' look to be a similar size and freak out and hide when i touch the lid almost every time...and if touching the lid doesn't get them, starting to open it does.
> 
> wheres the pokie sling?



Most of them I let run onto my hand after a gentle nudge.  I couldn't get good shots of them in their containers, so I used my hand as a prob, but it did kind of back fire in terms of odd lighting for some of the pics..  I took a picture of my B. emilia sling but it was through the container and in the burrow.  Not really interesting, so I didn't post it.  I will get it when its out and about though.  As for the P. murinus this one does not freak out at all.  It does like to leave its container though when I open it .

I've got used to letting it run onto my hand when it escapes so I figured I would do it for a picture.  He was calm the whole time he was on my hand.  Roaming it like a terrestrial would.  Then he got to my forest of hair and tried to run a bit.  The other baboons are also push overs I'm just chalking it up to the fact that they are slings.  We will see how their attitude changes after they grow.  Oh and I didn't even bother taking a pic of the _H. lividum_ he was happily burrowed.

I Don't have a pokie yet.  Gotta wait till payday (tommorow) before I can order it .



			
				Lorgakor said:
			
		

> And that's why I prefer to buy all my tarantulas as slings. They are just so darned cute!
> Great pictures, thanks for sharing those.:clap:


I agree I prefer slings aswell its just much funner to raise them all.  I mean sure you could be given a 9" _T. blondi_ but how long will it live in your care, etc.  Raising them from sling to adult gives you the round trip of their lives.  Not that I wouldn't mind receiving a 9" _T. blondi_ though .

Thanks for the compliments everyone


----------



## ErikH (Mar 24, 2006)

Very nice pictures.  You have a wonderful collection there!


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks ErikH!  I finally  got the pokies I wanted and the _H. maculata_.  Unfortunately no pics of hte maculata yet but I do have some of the pokies .  I know its a little bare but I'm planning on buying some cork bark for them today.  

The first two are of my _P. regalis_













This next one is of my _P. ornata_







If anyone wants to take a guess at the sexes you can post in this here.  It would be much appreciated thanks!  They are juveniles right now  for size refference they are in a 2.5 gallon kritter keepers.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 31, 2006)

nice looking pokies!  did they give you any trouble when you were putting them in their new homes?  my ornata gave me a quick spike in my heart rate..but after that wasn't a problem.


----------



## Scorpiove (Apr 3, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> nice looking pokies!  did they give you any trouble when you were putting them in their new homes?  my ornata gave me a quick spike in my heart rate..but after that wasn't a problem.


Thanks , my Ornata just ran right up the side of the kritter keepr.  It was the Regalis though that struck at the packing tissue as I removed it from the tank.  Luckily my hands were nowhere near the t .  The H. maculata did though what another person said in another thread I made.  They just go hide as quickly as possible.  All is going good in pokie land so far!


----------

